#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Using a Smartboard

## hillbilly

While many teachers do not have a Smartboard, the ones that do will find their teaching greatly enhanced by using one. The students love the Smartboard and will learn. 

Here is a great site that I use that will enable any teacher with a Smartboard to have the students involved with learning.  :Smile: 

SMARTBoard Activities

----------


## kingwilly

cheers.

and you can make your own smart board too....

Mr. Woodhall @ Shaftesbury: Science: Make your own Smart Board with a Wii Controller

----------


## hillbilly

Here is another great site for using the Smartboard.  :Smile: 

Interactive Sites and Resources for the Smartboard

Smartboard in the Classroom

SMART Board Website Resources

----------


## bestofsiam

Thanks for the websites.  The links will come in handy for the coming year.  Our school has Smartboards however they're not utilized as much as they could be.  

Thanks,

BOS

----------


## Another Farang

What schools in Thailand have this technology?  Looks bloody expensive, I can't imagine convincing the "powers that be"to ever buy one of those!

----------


## kingwilly

> What schools in Thailand have this technology?


Quite a number, mainly international schools.

----------


## NickA

> What schools in Thailand have this technology? Looks bloody expensive, I can't imagine convincing the "powers that be"to ever buy one of those!


My old government school (EP) in Thailand had one.

I think they paid 80,000 baht.

----------


## Another Farang

interesting. 

I did some digging around, there is this guy named Jonny Lee, absolutely brilliant computer wiz,

check out what he came up with for a "homemade" smartboard

Johnny Chung Lee - Projects - Wii

that might be easier to sell to my school, maybe the kids could build it.

----------


## Fabian

I had to look up what a smartboard is.

----------


## theudonshawn

> I can't imagine convincing the "powers that be"to ever buy one of those!


you would be surprised... they love gettin some flashy wizbangs in their classes to sell them MEP IEP EP programs even out in the middle of nowhere.  Government school in Sawang Daen Din (a 2 traffic light town) has 300 students paying 6,600 baht per year paying 1 foreign teacher 350,000 baht per year... Do the math... it pays pays out to look flashy.

6,600 * 300 = 1,980,000 baht... how much of that goes into the "powers that be" personal account?

----------


## jandajoy

Installed in just about every classroom in every school in the NT. aus.
Apparently cost less than AU$2,000 a pop. They're bloody good.

----------


## Edge

Check out the Mimio gear. 20,000 baht ish and extremely portable.

----------

